# Furverts



## mctanuki (Oct 16, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 16, 2008)

WUT?


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 16, 2008)

yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Takun (Oct 16, 2008)

wat


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 16, 2008)

lol wut?


----------



## Sernion (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## bane233 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sernion said:


>


 LMAO! XD


----------



## dguy6789 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sernion said:


>



I laughed


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 17, 2008)

Wat


----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Who cares?



...You lost me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

Gnome said:


>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## mctanuki (Oct 17, 2008)

See? Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## GoreKitten (Oct 17, 2008)

Madness said:


>


 

Hahahahaha!!! This one got me! I lol'ed


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2008)

oh gowd fred eating his face rofl


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 17, 2008)

Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts Furverts


----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> Hahahahaha!!! This one got me! I lol'ed



Glad i could be of service.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 17, 2008)

This thread is
     KNEE
FULL OF


----------



## Tremaine (Oct 17, 2008)

Madness said:


>



LOL! This totally needs to go in the "You Laugh You Lose" thread. =)


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Madness (Oct 17, 2008)

I forget what was the point of this thread again?


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

The fact that they don't mean anything to me makes it even easier to treat them like the shit they are  .


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 17, 2008)

they tarnish the fandom and keep furs in the closet and prevent clean minded people who are interested in furries from joining the fandom.


----------



## mctanuki (Oct 17, 2008)

Madness said:


> I forget what was the point of this thread again?



That there's no reason why anybody should care one bit that a big part of the fandom is made up of perverts.

I was reading (yet again) a Furry's response to accusations of all Furries being disgusting perverts. It essentially boiled down (as they invariably do) to "Those perverts aren't what being Furry is about, I hate them, blah blah blah...". My thought was "Why the fuck do you care if someone likes to beat off to drawings of wolf cubs shitting on dragons?".

So I asked y'all who the fuck cares about Furverts.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 17, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> That there's no reason why anybody should care one bit that a big part of the fandom is made up of perverts.
> 
> I was reading (yet again) a Furry's response to accusations of all Furries being disgusting perverts. It essentially boiled down (as they invariably do) to "Those perverts aren't what being Furry is about, I hate them, blah blah blah...". My thought was "Why the fuck do you care if someone likes to beat off to drawings of wolf cubs shitting on dragons?".
> 
> So I asked y'all who the fuck cares about Furverts.



I'll tell ya I don't give a flying fuck, let them do whatever they want just don't associate me or tell me what the hell there doing.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 17, 2008)

Yiff? *Googles it*....Oh My GAwd! *barfs*

Eh..ewwwwww...my pure little mind!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually the more I think about it the more I realize I really like them, seeing as they give me grounds to shit all over the furry fandom in a futile attempt to compensate for my debilitating personal insecurities  .


----------



## FurTheWin (Oct 18, 2008)

This thread is major spambait.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 18, 2008)

wow this thread is just too damn funny


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey? Where'd Fred go?


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 18, 2008)

Sausages?

No...oh well...

Fred went to get beer.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

Sausages! Sausages!...
What are you thinking about?
None of your business!


----------



## TH-Violinist (Oct 18, 2008)

lol wut?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 18, 2008)

SuperBowl commercial.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Oct 18, 2008)

The word is "pervert".  

*Per-vert*.  P-E-R-V-E-R-T 
     -a person who practices sexual perversion.
     [Origin: 1300â€“50; (v.) ME perverten < L pervertere to overturn, subvert, equiv. to per- per- + vertere to turn; (n.) n. use of obs. pervert perverted]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> they tarnish the fandom and keep furs in the closet and prevent clean minded people who are interested in furries from joining the fandom.


Oh wise one, enlighten us more.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 18, 2008)

isn't perversion culturally based tho?
therefore who says what is perverted and what is not.

ps. Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff!!!


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 18, 2008)

Maaaaaa-ryyyyyyyy Jaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaa-aaaaaaaa-aaannnnnne.....


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 18, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> The word is "pervert".
> 
> *Per-vert*.  P-E-R-V-E-R-T
> -a person who practices sexual perversion.
> [Origin: 1300â€“50; (v.) ME perverten < L pervertere to overturn, subvert, equiv. to per- per- + vertere to turn; (n.) n. use of obs. pervert perverted]


You obviously weren't at the meeting. :v


----------



## Axelfox (Oct 18, 2008)

*edited.*

edited


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2008)

Whatever you are trying to do, you sucked at it.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 18, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> they tarnish the fandom and keep furs in the closet and prevent clean minded people who are interested in furries from joining the fandom.


 
You definately seem like a very considerate intellectual Beastcub, but 'Ferverts' aren't the least of our concerns.

... and why do people use them as scapegoats?

Also, who or what conclusively, is a Furvert?

I've got my own idea's, but it's the simple fact 'Fervert' and 'Terrorism / Terrorist' appear to share the same social / political ambiguity. (aka, "That mans a Moslem! He must be a terrorist!" vs. "That man is engaging in a conversation about sex around other furries! He must be a fervert!")


----------



## blaze200 (Oct 19, 2008)

ehh every one has their own thing.


----------



## Axelfox (Oct 19, 2008)

blaze200 said:


> ehh every one has their own thing.



You're right because there is some sicker stuff out there like rotten,because i don't understand why people would post pictures of dead people and find it funny.

Because i lost someone close recently and i find that what they do is dishonoring the dead.


----------



## mctanuki (Oct 19, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> The word is "pervert".
> 
> *Per-vert*.  P-E-R-V-E-R-T
> -a person who practices sexual perversion.
> [Origin: 1300â€“50; (v.) ME perverten < L pervertere to overturn, subvert, equiv. to per- per- + vertere to turn; (n.) n. use of obs. pervert perverted]



No, the word is "furvert".  

*Fur-vert*.  F-U-R-V-E-R-T 
     -a furry who practices sexual perversion.
     [Origin: c.2000; (n.) one who is interested in perverted and/or socially unacceptable topics, or has sexual kinks, or is otherwise considered a "pervert", and is at the same time a furry]


----------



## stuntman021 (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread is very lulzy.


----------



## Madness (Oct 19, 2008)

stuntman021 said:


> This thread is very lulzy.



Yeah it certainly has had a few lol worthy moments.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2008)

Srsly guyz, where da fuck is Fred? The bitch owes me money.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## FurTheWin (Oct 19, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> isn't perversion culturally based tho?
> therefore who says what is perverted and what is not.
> 
> ps. Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff!!!


Exactly.

Sadly, people never learn. They always need something to hate.

Aaaaand ps. Heading to FChan.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 19, 2008)

Not me!

Yiff = lolwin


----------



## blaze200 (Oct 19, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> Aaaaand ps. Heading to FChan.



mind if i join you?


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 19, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Sadly, people never learn. They always need something to hate.
> 
> Aaaaand ps. Heading to FChan.



lol for the US at least it because of them puritans and they didn't dress very nicely or extravagantly at all not to mention their over the top version of modesty. 

and i've never been to fchan :/


----------



## Axelfox (Oct 19, 2008)

*Heads over to Fchan*

As a side note,i seem to get griefed in Second Life by the Non-yiffy furries at times.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Oct 21, 2008)

the viewing of yiff should be kept to yourself


----------



## Lazer (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, oh noes, I likes the dirty dirtyness, now no ones will wants to join teh furreh fandom no more! Cause we're all narsty! XD


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2008)

ElectricJackal said:


> the viewing of yiff should be kept to yourself



Feh.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Lol, oh noes, I likes the dirty dirtyness, now no ones will wants to join teh furreh fandom no more! Cause we're all narsty! XD


There's another hyena in Georgia? Holy crap.

Also lulz I'm such a perv


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, there are plenty of things worse than furry porn, and I don't even like furry porn. Well, not most of it and the stuff I do like isn't exactly for the same reasons furries like it. (See username, make an educated guess)

But I don't think the fact that it's smut with cartoony animal-people in it that sets people off. It's not even that it's usually really off-the-wall when compared with all but the most ludicrious hentai. I'd wager that it has to do with two things.

1. A large number of furs are batshit insane/annoying/childish (every fandom has this problem, but in the furry fandom it seems to be especialy bad)

2. It's fucking everywhere.

If I want to find some really fucked up hentai, I generally have to make an effort. Sure, half a decade of actively seeking it out has now left me with a list of websites as long as my arm where the worst perversions imaginable may be found, but finding them took effort. Furry smut is much easier to find. You can find it without intending too at all. It gets jumbled up with all the other smut, and when your pants are around your knees and you _don't_ get off to a dragon herm crapping on the chest of a guy with a dog's face then seeing it pop up on your screen is a little more than annoying.

But hey, whatever floats your tugboat. I'm essentially apathetic to yiff at this point.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2008)

Spin~TF~Spin said:


> Yeah, there are plenty of things worse than furry porn, and I don't even like furry porn. Well, not most of it and the stuff I do like isn't exactly for the same reasons furries like it. (See username, make an educated guess)
> 
> But I don't think the fact that it's smut with cartoony animal-people in it that sets people off. It's not even that it's usually really off-the-wall when compared with all but the most ludicrious hentai. I'd wager that it has to do with two things.
> 
> ...


 
That is so very true, it takes little effort to find the really dirty and nasty shit, in fact you can find it when your not even looking for it ._.


----------



## Tremaine (Oct 21, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> they tarnish the fandom and keep furs in the closet and prevent clean minded people who are interested in furries from joining the fandom.



Wow, I remember seeing a post almost identical to this on _alt.fan.furry_ back in 1996. If I'm not mistaken, the fandom has grown quite a bit since then.


----------



## dsand101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> Wow, I remember seeing a post almost identical to this on _alt.fan.furry_ back in 1996. If I'm not mistaken, the fandom has grown quite a bit since then.



Yep, I can attest to that too.  It seems with each new generation that wanders into the genre, the same problems crop up.  It's a never ending cycle from what I see it, but really, what makes a Furvert a Furvert?


----------



## Spin~TF~Spin (Oct 21, 2008)

Tremaine said:


> Wow, I remember seeing a post almost identical to this on _alt.fan.furry_ back in 1996. If I'm not mistaken, the fandom has grown quite a bit since then.


 
Anyone else thinking about the old adage "sex sells" because I sure am. If anything, the smut has made the fandom grow larger and faster than would otherwise be possible.

And then there's the TF community that I hail from, which is comprised almost entirely of erotica. So long as you can be somewhat mature about it, I don't see a problem.


----------



## joshstory (Oct 21, 2008)

I, for moral obligations, do not and will not look at yiff works.
I do not condone the 'furverts' but at the same time, I do not wish to meddle in their affairs. It is up to those who choose to do it, to do as they like.

I do not like the generalization that all furs are furvert made by outsiders, but again I am powerless to remove that 'smut' from us.

Basically, do as you please, just don't involve me or the furry population in general, in these affairs.


----------



## FurTheWin (Oct 21, 2008)

joshstory said:


> I, for moral obligations, do not and will not look at yiff works.
> I do not condone the 'furverts' but at the same time, I do not wish to meddle in their affairs. It is up to those who choose to do it, to do as they like.
> 
> I do not like the generalization that all furs are furvert made by outsiders, but again I am powerless to remove that 'smut' from us.
> ...


I wonder how one can tie morals and ethics into the act of viewing drawn erotic art.

Maybe if slave children were forced to make the pencils...


I guess it can be done if you're a religious person though.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> There's another hyena in Georgia? Holy crap.
> 
> Also lulz I'm such a perv




 Why yes there is. nyahh! What part of GA are you in? (central, north, south?) 

Hey, so am I but I'm not ashamed of that, being a perv is fun! =D


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 22, 2008)

Yiff is awesome! Who doesn't love yiff?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Yiff is awesome! Who doesn't love yiff?


 
Not me man -.-


----------



## lone_husky (Oct 22, 2008)

No Issues with them


----------



## Talvi (Oct 22, 2008)

Me neither.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 22, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Yiff is awesome! Who doesn't love yiff?


 
awesome fursuit!! 

also, i dont mind.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 22, 2008)

with most things (like perversions, religion, sexuality, etc.) if it doesnt hurt someone else then its up to that individual person. If your very strange way of getting off involves the pain of someone unwilling then it is wrong, now if both you and your lover both (i dare to say this) enjoy such outlandish behavior like Pyro-sex (or any other extream case, use your imagination,) then go for it, just make sure to be safe about it.

also

View attachment 6447


----------



## Tagwyn (Oct 22, 2008)

Wut? I'm lost here...


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Yiff is awesome! Who doesn't love yiff?



I hate the word yiff when used in any context other then mocking those who use it seriously  . Also furry porn is generally the most retarded thing I've ever seen :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hate the word yiff when used in any context other then mocking those who use it seriously  . Also furry porn is generally the most retarded thing I've ever seen :V .


 
For the first time I can agree with ya, I already made a post about the word yiff and to me it is one of the most retarded words I have ever came across. Also not all furries like furry porn :/


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> For the first time I can agree with ya, I already made a post about the word yiff and to me it is one of the most retarded words I have ever came across. Also not all furries like furry porn :/




 I also dislike the word itself, I think it's silly.. D=


----------



## Talvi (Oct 23, 2008)

Lazer said:


> I also dislike the word itself, I think it's silly.. D=


Just like what it means is silly. Quite a good fit then?


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Just like what it means is silly. Quite a good fit then?



 Lol, could be. I dunno, I just feel the need to change every word used to be fandom specific.. like furiends.. sorry, I've got friends, mmkay? DX But yeah, that's just me, apparently plenty of people must think it's cute or whatever since they still say it.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 23, 2008)

Furiends? That's a new one. Geez. I find all these words pretty hilarious.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

Talvi said:


> Furiends? That's a new one. Geez. I find all these words pretty hilarious.




 Yeah, furiends, fursecution, fersonality, yiff, mate... Eh

Why can't I just have friends, persecutions, a personality, get horny, and have a girlfriend like everyone else? Lol


----------



## joshstory (Oct 23, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> I wonder how one can tie morals and ethics into the act of viewing drawn erotic art.
> 
> Maybe if slave children were forced to make the pencils...
> 
> ...




Bingo! Give this fur a prize!

I follow the part in Matthew where it is said basically 
-To look lustfully at a woman, is to have already commited adultry with her in your heart-
And my parents brought me up on the fact that it is not needed to live your life.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 23, 2008)

joshstory said:


> Bingo! Give this fur a prize!
> 
> I follow the part in Matthew where it is said basically
> -To look lustfully at a woman, is to have already commited adultry with her in your heart-
> And my parents brought me up on the fact that it is not needed to live your life.





 And I respect your for that. =] And as long as you respect that I have the right to look at porn if I want, then we'll be okay. I don't go showing it to others, I do my best to keep it to myself, but I'm not going to be ashamed to enjoy it.

But as I said, if people just respected each other and each other's right to enjoy what they enjoy, as well as respecting that some people don't want to see it,  we'd all get along a little better in life.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Lazer said:


> And I respect your for that. =] And as long as you respect that I have the right to look at porn if I want, then we'll be okay. I don't go showing it to others, I do my best to keep it to myself, but I'm not going to be ashamed to enjoy it.
> 
> But as I said, if people just respected each other and each other's right to enjoy what they enjoy, as well as respecting that some people don't want to see it,  we'd all get along a little better in life.



Amen to that!


----------



## Lazer (Oct 24, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> Amen to that!




 Gaia FTW


----------



## Papi the Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Bambi said:


> You definately seem like a very considerate intellectual Beastcub, but 'Ferverts' aren't the least of our concerns.
> 
> ... and why do people use them as scapegoats?
> 
> ...



this post is awesome.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Oct 24, 2008)

Uhhh Ok i'm Still Kinda Lost Here???WTF???
Could Someone Please Explain What We Are Taking About Here?!
** Is Very Confuzed**


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 24, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Uhhh Ok i'm Still Kinda Lost Here???WTF???
> Could Someone Please Explain What We Are Taking About Here?!
> ** Is Very Confuzed**



everybody is prolly debating bout being a Furvert *cough*


----------



## joshstory (Oct 26, 2008)

Lazer said:


> And I respect your for that. =] And as long as you respect that I have the right to look at porn if I want, then we'll be okay. I don't go showing it to others, I do my best to keep it to myself, but I'm not going to be ashamed to enjoy it.
> 
> But as I said, if people just respected each other and each other's right to enjoy what they enjoy, as well as respecting that some people don't want to see it,  we'd all get along a little better in life.



That is what I was getting at.  Like I said, I don't like it and now I have stated my reason, but as I said before - I don't like it, but that does not mean I can stop others from liking it. So, as long as you aren't out there, just running it everywhere, feel free to act by what you feel you should do. Just don't involve me in it.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 26, 2008)

1. What I get off to in my free time is nobody's fucking business.
2. I don't tell other people to get off to the same stuff I do.
3. Some of the really really extreme shit like inflation and scat and vore and hyper and diaper (gurk) fetish turns me OFF, for reals.
4. Some people who draw furry porn are unbelievably talented artists. I won't name names, but some of you know who they are. And hey, some of them actually are reasonable, mature adults! What a concept! 
5. There is a point in everyone's involvement with furry when you realize that this stuff _does_ exist. You then have a choice to make: do you deal with it in a mature way by keeping to your own business, or do you attempt to go on a crusade to stamp it all out (which is massive lulz, btw). I was a brief member of one such "organization." It fell apart in 2001 after a little incident between P.S. and E.B. Cookies to those who know whose initials those are!

Yiff in peace, my friends! (not in Hell)


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 26, 2008)

A furvert is a person who is obsessed with the act of "Yiff" or participates in the act of sex or masturbation more than the average person. 

Simply put, 94.999021567821% of this forum are currently or have been the "Furvert". Look into yourself and ask, that is the answer to the question at hand. 

Also, YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF | FFIY FFIY FFIY FFIY FFIY FFIY FFIY


----------



## Shardshifter (Oct 27, 2008)

Furvert? I really enjoy drawn anthromorphic erotica (I blame Jeremy Bernal), I guess Iâ€™m guilty then?
Then again as its been said before, what is labeled as perverted is not written in stone. I donâ€™t really think there is an "average" on masturbation either btw, and even if it is, it would differ greatly what group of people you compare with.

So, what is it about furverts that makes them so bad? They spread a bad reputation? They act immature? As far as I've seen. The amount of great and mature artists who draws anthromprhic erotica are telling another story, hell I get a new artist to look up too on a daily basis.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually I came to a realization today: furvert isn't a real word, just like furend, fursecution, and furfag. So I'm not going to respond to anyone when they call me these non-words. Because I speak English, not politico-speak.


----------



## Shardshifter (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww, you party pooper 
making new words are fun


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 27, 2008)

Now you got me thinking about things being stuck into poopers. Way to go.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 27, 2008)

It's all relative. To be a "furry" means so many different things, INCLUDING yiff, furverts, whatever you want to call it. You don't have to participate, but the rest of the fandom will. They will continue to do things that embarrass the rest of us, and we'll just have to watch and laugh...

If your friends/family/coworkers/whoever judges you because you're a furry...

Either get over it... or STOP WEARING YOUR TAIL IN PUBLIC PLZ.  You look a fool. </3

I've never hidden the fact that I'm a furry, but I also don't tell everyone I meet that I am one. "Hello, my name is Jen, and I'm a furry," is about as dumb as telling someone you're gay in your introduction. It doesn't matter unless it's going to directly involve them, so let it come out on its own.

If you like furry porn... that's your thing, and really, people don't talk about porn in common conversations either. Furverts are no more perverted than anyone else (as a whole), so what's the big deal?

Anyway, too much to say, too little time--I'm not making much sense so I'm just gonna stop now. =|


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> If you like furry porn... that's your thing, and really, people don't talk about porn in common conversations either. Furverts are no more perverted than anyone else (as a whole), so what's the big deal?


 
I think I found the solution, furverts are pretty much the ones that draw porn all the time, have porn on their minds all day and does not hesitate to show everyone else that they like furry smut and will bring it into the conversation when it isn't needed. That or they fap to it in public or just have alot of it laying around so others can see. From what I heard from people thats not in the fandom, most furries have a tendency to talk about their sexual preferences in the open a bit too much as if it wasn't nothing.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I think I found the solution, furverts are pretty much the ones that draw porn all the time, have porn on their minds all day and does not hesitate to show everyone else that they like furry smut and will bring it into the conversation when it isn't needed. That or they fap to it in public or just have alot of it laying around so others can see. From what I heard from people thats not in the fandom, most furries have a tendency to talk about their sexual preferences in the open a bit too much as if it wasn't nothing.


Oh please... If you went by EVERYTHING people outside the fandom said about Furrys, then every single Furry would be a socially retarded zoophile. And people _can_ look at porn, but not think about it every single moment of their lives. *And who the fuck masterbates in public?!*


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh please... If you went by EVERYTHING people outside the fandom said about Furrys, then every single Furry would be a socially retarded zoophile. And people _can_ look at porn, but not think about it every single moment of their lives. *And who the fuck masterbates in public?!*


 
Don't know and I hope never to find out


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> *And who the fuck masterbates in public?!*



All those old creepy men in public bathrooms who desperately need sex. It's always awkward to start pissing and have someone coming right next to you to shake it. It even happened at school once and I went "wow...geez...".

So yeah....


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, I'll be the first to admit that I have furry erotica on my walls.. not really _porn_ persay, since there is no intercourse, just nudity.. But anyway, the way I see it is, it's my room and I'll put whatever the hell I want to on my walls, in my house. =3 Mmkay? I don't tend to invide people into my room anyway, so if they see it then it's generally through plundering where they don't belong... Oh well, regardless.. My room, my porn, I'll hang it up if I want to.

Just like my smutty books are on the bookshelf with my other books *shrugs* If people plunder, then what they see is not my fault. Lawls. Now I wouldn't walk around with my porn in plain view in _public_ because that's not the right thing to do.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Hey, I'll be the first to admit that I have furry erotica on my walls.. not really _porn_ persay, since there is no intercourse, just nudity.. But anyway, the way I see it is, it's my room and I'll put whatever the hell I want to on my walls, in my house. =3 Mmkay? I don't tend to invide people into my room anyway, so if they see it then it's generally through plundering where they don't belong... Oh well, regardless.. My room, my porn, I'll hang it up if I want to.
> 
> Just like my smutty books are on the bookshelf with my other books *shrugs* If people plunder, then what they see is not my fault. Lawls. Now I wouldn't walk around with my porn in plain view in _public_ because that's not the right thing to do.


 
Since its your house you can have what ever laying around as long so I guess that really doesn't matter. I'm talking about they either have it where other people can plain see it or will talk freely about their kinks and other sexual things they do quite openly when no one else is doing it. Like I said earlier, what I've heard from some nonfurs is that furries tend to talk about their sexual preferences and what not alot more than normal people.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

^  Right, once someone knows me well enough to be in my house, all bets are off. I pay for my apartment and I'm going to decorate it the way I want to, and if they don't like it, they don't have to look at it. But I do it with taste--normal pictures outside of the bedroom, and I have tasteful nudity in the bedroom. The porn is in the bedroom too, but on a bookshelf where you'd actually have to be looking for it  Besides, only people I intend on sleeping with should be in my bedroom. Honestly o__o


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Since its your house you can have what ever laying around as long so I guess that really doesn't matter. I'm talking about they either have it where other people can plain see it or will talk freely about their kinks and other sexual things they do quite openly when no one else is doing it. Like I said earlier, what I've heard from some nonfurs is that furries tend to talk about their sexual preferences and what not alot more than normal people.





 I will agree that I think furries, in general, are a lot more open about their sexuality, fetishes, kinks, ect.. I've never met an anime fan who, right off the bat, told me he wanted me to sit on his face.. D= Or a Trekie who wanted me to pee on them.. But in this fandom I've heard and seen a lot more, sexually than elsewhere.


----------



## Yevon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> *And who the fuck masterbates in public?!*


 
A very sick individual.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

Lazer said:


> I will agree that I think furries, in general, are a lot more open about their sexuality, fetishes, kinks, ect.. I've never met an anime fan who, right off the bat, told me he wanted me to sit on his face.. D= Or a Trekie who wanted me to pee on them.. But in this fandom I've heard and seen a lot more, sexually than elsewhere.


 
I've noticed that...a lot. Thats one reason why some people don't like furries. I think most brag about they like this and that and well I had to say it but that could be the main person who I'd call a furvert.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I've noticed that...a lot. Thats one reason why some people don't like furries. I think most brag about they like this and that and well I had to say it but that could be the main person who I'd call a furvert.



 True.. I only talk about my fetish and stuff with my girlfriend, lol, or likeminded individuals, such as on forums or communities made for that particular kink or fetish... That or if someone particularly asks me "Hey are you into this" I will probably tell them honestly 'yes or no' but I'm not the type to go into details unless I'm asked, and then only if we are in the proper environment for that sort of thing (like private places, houses, car, ect). Because I try to be respectfull of everyone and what they like and don't like and what they do and don't want to hear...

But then you have furs who don't have an ounce of tact or respect for others and will gladly talk about masturbating to shitting dick nipple tentacle herm porn in the middle of a resturant.. just because they walked in from the fur con down the road and seem to think that the world should cater to their furrehness.... =/ Those type of people piss me off because they make everyone look bad when they do that..

"Oh, those kids talking about that filthy stuff with the tails came from that convention down the road.... They must all be this sick and messed up.. what are they called again? Oh furries! I'll be sure to avoid those kinds of people"...


----------



## mctanuki (Oct 28, 2008)

Lazer said:


> I will agree that I think furries, in general, are a lot more open about their sexuality, fetishes, kinks, ect.. I've never met an anime fan who, right off the bat, told me he wanted me to sit on his face.. D= Or a Trekie who wanted me to pee on them.. But in this fandom I've heard and seen a lot more, sexually than elsewhere.



I'm a Trekkie and an Otaku. If you wanna sit on my face or pee on me, that is totally cool by me^^


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> I'm a Trekkie and an Otaku. If you wanna sit on my face or pee on me, that is totally cool by me^^




 Can I sit on your face *and* pee on you =D hurhurwhut! XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

Lazer said:


> True.. I only talk about my fetish and stuff with my girlfriend, lol, or likeminded individuals, such as on forums or communities made for that particular kink or fetish... That or if someone particularly asks me "Hey are you into this" I will probably tell them honestly 'yes or no' but I'm not the type to go into details unless I'm asked, and then only if we are in the proper environment for that sort of thing (like private places, houses, car, ect). Because I try to be respectfull of everyone and what they like and don't like and what they do and don't want to hear...
> 
> But then you have furs who don't have an ounce of tact or respect for others and will gladly talk about masturbating to shitting dick nipple tentacle herm porn in the middle of a resturant.. just because they walked in from the fur con down the road and seem to think that the world should cater to their furrehness.... =/ Those type of people piss me off because they make everyone look bad when they do that..
> 
> "Oh, those kids talking about that filthy stuff with the tails came from that convention down the road.... They must all be this sick and messed up.. what are they called again? Oh furries! I'll be sure to avoid those kinds of people"...


 
Your one of the few people on this forums with some sense, why can't other furs just act like you, I don't care if people look at some wierd stuff or anything like that as long as you keep it to yourself and others who are willing to listen, and I don't mean in a public place where everyone else can hear too.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Your one of the few people on this forums with some sense, why can't other furs just act like you, I don't care if people look at some wierd stuff or anything like that as long as you keep it to yourself and others who are willing to listen, and I don't mean in a public place where everyone else can hear too.




 Why thank you, though I will admit that I've come a long way,a s I was once a furtard too. D= But thankfully I've grown and learned better. The sad part is that a huge part of the fandom *won't* grow or change. They will keep being self absorbed, ignorant, and socially retarded.


----------



## mctanuki (Oct 28, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Can I sit on your face *and* pee on you =D hurhurwhut! XD



Only because you're a tranny. We gotta stick together!


----------



## FurTheWin (Oct 29, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Oh please... If you went by EVERYTHING people outside the fandom said about Furrys, then every single Furry would be a socially retarded zoophile. And people _can_ look at porn, but not think about it every single moment of their lives. *And who the fuck masterbates in public?!*



I'm not sure and I also doubt anyone masturbates in public. 

Masterbating, that must be masturbation for pros.


Tell me, anyone, what is so bad about "perversion" (I'm not completely sure what the word entails, so please don't misunderstand). If porn consumes ones life, then it's obviously a problem, but what's the harm in looking at or thinking about it occationally?

It shouldn't even matter what kind of porn it is if it doesn't cause harm to or involves any unconsenting *existing* (=drawings doesn't count) participant.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 29, 2008)

FurTheWin said:


> Tell me, anyone, what is so bad about "perversion" (I'm not completely sure what the word entails, so please don't misunderstand). If porn consumes ones life, then it's obviously a problem, but what's the harm in looking at or thinking about it occationally?
> 
> It shouldn't even matter what kind of porn it is if it doesn't cause harm to or involves any unconsenting *existing* (=drawings doesn't count) participant.



Perversion is relative--like opinions, everyone has one and nobody likes the others'.


----------

